# How To Get Healthy? How To Lose Weight While Horse



## TinyTurtles (Jan 13, 2014)

The title was meant to be: *How To Get Healthy? How To Lose Weight While Horse Riding?*


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Tiny, 

I don't have any advice to offer on losing weight while riding, although I've heard that plenty of trotting is the way to do it. 

I've just recently started trying to get myself back on track. Was more than slightly horrified when I realised how much I now weight! First thing I did was join a 2 month weight loss group and we weigh in once a week. What keeps me on track? The fact that I don't want to be _THAT_ person who put weight on. 

You don't need to run, a good walk would be enough to get you going. The group I started above does 5km walk three times a week, I also get out and do 5k walk/jog the days I'm not with them or if I can't make it. The first few weeks were hard, I hit a wall about 10 days in where I didn't want to do it. Now that I've managed to stick at it I really enjoy my evening walk/jog and find it super relaxing. 

The other thing I've done is curb what I am eating. When I find myself reaching for a chocolate bar I grab an orange instead.. or chop up an apple into small slices if I am craving chips. Instead of a scoop of potatoes with dinner, I have lettuce, tomatoes and a small drop of dressing.

I haven't dropped a ton of weight quickly, but I can feel my clothes starting to fit better, and some of the lumps/bumps are starting to smooth out


----------



## TinyTurtles (Jan 13, 2014)

We not long got a little Bull Terrier puppy. She is now 6 months old and needs more exercise, so I might start walking more often.
Once I start up riding next week or so, I might just trot and jump it out.
My problem is I can't control what I eat D: 

Thanks very much for replying


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm a devil for controlling what I eat as well, it's only now that I changed my eating habits that it seems to be working. 

Don't get me wrong, I still like the odd bar or biscuit. I had one biscuit the other night with a cup of tea - but it wasn't the 4 or 5 I may have had before. I then said no to a biscuit the next night. Moderation. 

Get the puppy out for a walk, I bring my dog with me and she is a great motivator and she just wants to go go go


----------



## TinyTurtles (Jan 13, 2014)

Haha! 

I don't realize that what I am eating is wrong after I eat it....
Animals are always the best motivators, I love the unconditional love they give you. They don't care what you look like or smell like, they're just glad your there <3
I heard it was healthy to eat something bad every now and again. Like maybe a chocolate bar every week or something.
Hopefully I can control what I eat, I'm sure if I can control a horse, I might have the mental power to control my eating.


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

I fully admit that I have terrible self control when it comes to food. I eat when I'm bored, sad, depressed, happy, stressed...whenever! I'm currently trying to lose about 20kg or 40 lb. So far I've lost 4kg, not a lot but it's a start! I've gone cold turkey on anything between meals and any carbs. It's the only way I can stick to it. One chocolate and I just know I won't stop! I need to do more exercise, but I've got to work extra hours this next month because other staff are away, so I'm just trying to watch my diet instead. 
Good luck Tiny and Maple! It's not an easy road!


----------



## TinyTurtles (Jan 13, 2014)

No it's not an easy road, especially at school and I've got tests and peer pressure. All I do is eat it out, I have been listening to a hella lotta music and it's taking my stress levels down. Also, getting out in the arena to ride sometimes while listening to music can really iron me out.
Good luck to you too Vicki! At least you've started...I haven't


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Hello. Looks like you have some hurdles, but I think you can overcome them. The most difficult thing I see is the lack of support at home. I've seen many families who think that ridicule and embarrassment will motivate people. I believe that it usually has the opposite effect. No easy answers there. Perhaps if you have made some visible progress, you can approach them in a positive way, asking them to please be positive.

Personally, I think the scale is your worst enemy. Don't worry about weight. Start controlling your diet and exercise with the goal of becoming fit. Compete only with yourself, the devil take all the others. Did you walk farther this time than last? Is mounting and discounting less of a struggle? When you need to unload your emotions, your dog and your horse are your best friends.

Don't let anyone tell you that horseback riding is not exercise. Riding burns about the same number of calories as walking. That's actual riding, not sitting on a horse while it's moving. Concentrate on your posture, balance, leg position, and rein handling. That engages a lot of muscles and tones them up.

If it's available, water aerobics exercise muscles without straining your joints.

Hope that helps some


----------



## boosteddreams (Sep 5, 2014)

What about hand-walking your horse? It's good exercise, a lot more fun than just walking by yourself, and nice bonding time, too.


----------



## TinyTurtles (Jan 13, 2014)

Cordillera Cowboy said:


> Hello. Looks like you have some hurdles, but I think you can overcome them. The most difficult thing I see is the lack of support at home. I've seen many families who think that ridicule and embarrassment will motivate people. I believe that it usually has the opposite effect. No easy answers there. Perhaps if you have made some visible progress, you can approach them in a positive way, asking them to please be positive.
> 
> Personally, I think the scale is your worst enemy. Don't worry about weight. Start controlling your diet and exercise with the goal of becoming fit. Compete only with yourself, the devil take all the others. Did you walk farther this time than last? Is mounting and discounting less of a struggle? When you need to unload your emotions, your dog and your horse are your best friends.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the nice reply. Apparently 1 hour of riding is equal to 30 minutes of jogging :lol:


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

It is completely possible to monitor what you eat. Take it from someone who has lost 80 lbs in the past two years and is on track to lose more . 

If you have a smart phone, download an app such as LoseIt or My Fitness Pal. I use My Fitness Pal to log my calories consumed - and don't think calories don't matter, because they do. They are your basis for everything. 

As well, you seem to have the same issue that I did when I was young - I would eat emotionally as well as because of stress, and it has caused me issues all of my life. As well, there is so much misinformation floating around about what is a healthy diet. 

To the basic part, try logging everything you eat in a given day. The number of calories you're really consuming may REALLY surprise you. I finding logging my calories to be a great way to ensure that I don't overeat. 

Since you are a teen, you still need a well-balanced and varied diet. So simply eating one slice of pizza versus two, switching to water or sparkling water from soda, or replacing one of your daily meals with something more low-calorie may help a lot to get where you need to be, especially since you are going to be physically active.

Try taking your horse for walks if you can. It's good for you, it's a great way to bond, and it's fun for your horse!


----------



## Triumvirate (Jan 24, 2015)

First thing I would recommend: Do NOT drink your calories. To me, that is the first step to a healthier diet. Two years ago, I gave up every drink except tea and water (and sometimes milk and orange juice). I felt so much better. One month ago, I switched to water only and I feel even better. 

Weight loss is one of those things that is easier said than done. It can essentially be summed up to "Move more, eat less". However the "eating less" is often the hard part. I would recommend throwing out all the junk food in the house too so you have less temptation. When you eat out, opt for healthier food. Also, start counting calories. I know that has become an unpopular suggestion due to some negative ties it has but it is very important. There is a website you can go to where you plug in your height, weight, age, and gender and it will tell you how many calories you need to eat per day to maintain body weight.

For exercise, try bike riding or swimming. Those are both low impact activities and can be very therapeutic. Also, try weightlifting. I personally love weights because it just does not exhaust me like running does and it builds muscle. It gets me strong and gives me endurance when I do run. If you join a gym, I would recommend either Starting Strength or Strong Lifts when starting weightlifting. 

Sorry for the long post, I'm just really big into fitness and love helping people out!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

it is easy to eat fatty food, because it taste sooo good. Cut back the amount you eat each meal. if you get for example a double burger, large fries, large soda, cut back to single burger small fries and get water for a drink. I find that if I stop eating the food I like then I will binge eat. You can once in a while have sweets. After you have gotten used to reduced portions, start adding healthier type of foods and less carbs ( pasta , breads, potatoes turn into sugar which turn into fat) . Your weight also depends on your height and bone size a person who is 5 ft 6 inches tall and petite small boned is going to weigh less than a person who is the same height and big boned.


----------



## TinyTurtles (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the uplifting advice. The main point I got was to start counting my calories. I will try to find an app that is good for me. Is there an app that includes horse riding as exercise?

Thanks heaps once again guys.


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

Weight watchers has worked wonders for me and I have no self control when it comes to dieting. Thank goodness I must have good genetics with high metabolism or I'd have a much worse weight issue. Also I tend to naturally eat small amounts (never finish a regular order of fries for example) so again lucky on that!
Anyhow wit weight watchers you count their points instead ofcalories and for me I was so much easier. I was never be to stick with a calorie counting diet. Just.couldn't.do.it.
I Never did actually join WW or pay membership either. I lost 20 lbs over 3 or 4 months. You can find your point allowance on line based on your age, weight,and other factors. There are websites where you can look up the point values for different foods. You can also buy a ww book to look up points. And there is a handy dandy free ww app for your smart phone that will calculate the points if you know the carbs, fat, and calories that works great for packaged food. 
You can eat whatever choices you want as long as you don't go over your points. To example if your craving something sweet that is 15 points you CAN have it if your willing to let that one item take up so much of your allowance. Weight wat hers is t


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

Ww is the only diet plan that I've tried that I was aable to stick with because I honestly didnt feel deprived or have uncontrollable cravings. Whereas usually if I saw something yummy I would go off my diet and over indulge, with ww I would think " that looks good" but the strong craving wasn't there. 
The basics of ww are to have more fruits and vegetables and less meat per meal.the thing that really made a difference for my success was drinking the 6 glasses of water every day. (8 oz per glass) I could tell a difference in my cravings and ability to stick with it if I forgot the water. I was never a big water drinker either. I created a plan for me where I would drink a glass every other hour on the even hours and that little trick helped me remember the water. 
P.m. me if you want more info or help getting started. 

Good luck! You can do it whatever method you decide!
Fay


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

Trotting, especially posting without stirrups, is great. Mucking stalls to help out your barn manager/stable hands is also great. If you have to walk somewhere, perhaps to go grab your saddle or bridle, don't walk. Run! Keep your heart rate up. Help move hay bales, shavings, or buckets full of poop.

When you're not at the barn, keep yourself busy. Give yourself a list of chores to do, to keep you away from the temptation of overeating. If you are hungry, do NOT let yourself choose something unhealthy to eat. Eat an apple, a banana, or a boiled egg. Eat lots of fiber and protein. Consider the sources of your nutrition. Carbohydrates from a bag of chips are a big no, but carbohydrates from some whole grain/whole wheat toast? Better. Instead of butter, go plain or simply use less.

Also, you WILL feel hungry more often. It's something to get used to as your body adjusts to your diet changes.

The most important thing, though, is to do this slowly and make sure that your doctor is aware of your lifestyle changes. I am a recovering anorexic who is, ironically, trying to lose weight in a HEALTHY way this time around. It's all about self-discipline, and making sure that it doesn't turn into self-hatred.

Your diet is so important for your weight loss plan. You might not be able to get a good workout every day, but you CAN eat well every day.

Other workout ideas (that other users may have already posted) are: swimming laps for a few hours every week, running for an hour every morning, and perhaps joining a dojo. Martial arts, in particular, is a wonderful way to get fit, learn about how to really push yourself, and to learn how to defend yourself in a sticky situation.

Anyways, remember that you are going to mess up some days. Some weeks are going to be harder than others. Sometimes, you're going to really hate yourself for messing up. But don't let that fuel your desire to improve. Self-hatred will end up destroying you. Instead, remember that you are doing this because you CARE about yourself. 

So keep trying. You are going to see progress. You got this.  You're going to feel physically and emotionally healthier in a matter of days. Stay the course, and remember not to go too far. Malnutrition is still possible, no matter how much you weigh.


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

Also, substitute ALL of your drinks/beverages with water. Even fruit juices. If you want orange juice, eat an orange.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

TinyTurtles said:


> Haha!
> 
> I heard it was healthy to eat something bad every now and again. Like maybe a chocolate bar every week or something.
> Hopefully I can control what I eat, I'm sure if I can control a horse, I might have the mental power to control my eating.


The thing that helped me the most to lose 50 pounds... oh, I'm American, I have no idea what that is in kilograms... was to count calories, and weigh myself every day. I would set teeny weeny goals, and once I achieved that goal, i let myself have one, small 44 calorie piece of white chocolate every day that I was at or below my goal. then after two weeks or so of enjoying the chocolate, I would change the goal and not have chocolate until I reached the new weight. I made the steps really small, sometimes a five pound drop, and then as it got hearder, a two pound drop.

Writing down everything you eat and it's calorie value is a pain, but it really helped.


----------



## sabowin (May 8, 2010)

As far as Apps, MyFitnessPal is great for tracking calories--you can use it on a computer or on your phone, and when using your phone, it even has a barcode scanner so you don't have to type in store-bought foods to search for them.  For exercise, try Endomondo--it has a setting for riding, as well as lots of other forms of exercise. If you log in with the same account (FB or e-mail) to both of these apps, Endomondo's exercise calories will import into MyFitnessPal. However, don't eat ALL the calories it gives you for exercise. Some people will say not to eat ANY, some programs allow you to eat all. However, it seems to me that Endomondo gives you credit for more calories that you're likely actually burning, so I do eat a little more than usual on days when I exercise pretty hard, but certainly not all the calories I've "earned."

As far as eating, I, too, am a boredom eater. Especially at work. So I try to recognize whether I'm actually hungry or just bored, and if I do decide to eat, I try to eat something healthy. Carrots have a satisfying crunch for not many calories.

A lot of making good choices on the spur of the moment are what you have available. It sounds like you live with your parents, so you probably can't control what the household keeps on hand, which is unfortunate, as it helps a LOT to just limit your own access to high-calorie treats. But you could try to make sure you DO have access to healthful snacks so there is at least a choice to be made instead of only having unhealthy snacks available.

Another is portion sizes. I am TERRIBLE about this. I always take a ton of food, then feel like I have to eat it all, even after it ceases being appetizing. Have you ever noticed that the first bite of something delicious is SO good, the next few bites are pretty good, and then your enjoyment goes way down from there? I try to remind myself of that when sitting down to a meal so I can be happy with just a few bites of the most calorie-rich food and fill up on the lower-calorie stuff.

The thing about not drinking your calories is great advice, too. Even "healthy" drinks like smoothies and juice have a ton of calories for not much health benefit (juice has vitamins, but no fiber, so eating the actual fruit is much better for you than having juice). (Even calorie-free diet soda isn't good for you, so if you can kick that too, so much the better.) Losing all those calories out of your daily intake frees them up for a little splurge, or just for eating healthier foods. 

Eating healthier isn't as fun or as tasty as eating whatEVER you want, but if you build in rewards and remember that you don't have to deprive yourself completely of everything that tastes good (just limit it depending on the rest of your calories that day). I also like to just count on having a total "cheat" meal once a week or so, on a day when I've gotten a bunch of exercise (long trail ride or hike). I usually do input the meal into MyFitnessPal, just cause I like to have the charts and graphs be accurate, but you could even skip that if you want. Just don't let yourself do it too often (or when you haven't exercised) or it just defeats the purpose. 

Love the idea of "walking" your horse, too--it's great exercise for you, and great mental (and physical) exercise for them, especially if you can expose them to stuff they haven't seen yet. New trails, mailboxes, balloons, etc. Work on groundwork, build the relationship, and get more exercise than a walk-only ride would entail. Win-win-win, as Michael Scott would say. ;-)

Good luck! There's a plus-size rider area on this forum, too, where people are more than happy to talk about this kind of stuff.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Give up the wheat. Anything with wheat, and sugar. Do not tell yourself you "can't" have it, but instead that you " no longer eat that" . Eat meat, and all the vegetables that you want. You will be surprised how easy it is to lose weight and not be hungry. Without the wheat messing up your system, you will eat only when you are hungry, not have cravings, and the weight will fall off.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

You like music? Dance! Great calorie burner and fun. Dance around the house, dance around the barn, dance doing yard work.


----------



## Kotori (Jun 18, 2012)

I'd like to point out eating fewer calories doesn't always equal eating less. Best way to cut out calories, is to go towards whole grain. Brown rice, whole wheat bread, etc. Fiber makes you feel full, and so does a glass of water before a meal. 

Some easy exercises are arm circles, stretches. I usually like doing pushups, vertical leg crunches and leg lifts, but these take time to build up; a few reps each would be a great start. 

For cardio, other than the obvious walking, jogging, there is jump rope, and hula-hooping. 


But the biggest thing is not to get discouraged. If you start to get tired of eating healthy, maybe have a cheat meal, or just try a new recipe. If you need support, don't be afraid to speak up. You aren't alone with this, and you shouldn't feel that way.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I do not mean to be argumentative, but the " whole grains" are KILLING us. Causing diabetes, auto immune diseases, and heart blockages.


----------



## Kotori (Jun 18, 2012)

greentree said:


> I do not mean to be argumentative, but the " whole grains" are KILLING us. Causing diabetes, auto immune diseases, and heart blockages.


 Won't deny that, but whole form is better than processed, right? I figured that trying to lose weight and change how you eat is hard enough without going cold turkey on an item one is so used to eating. I didn't say she should eat more of it, just substitute one for the other

I suppose I should have elaborated, and said mostly vegetables, some fruits, and less grain, whole or not. There are some great cauliflower 'pizza base' recipes that I enjoy as a garlic bread, if you need a way to cut out some grains.


----------

